# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة نظم التوزيع الكهربائية تخطيطها وصيانتها-الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب

## haidy hasaan

*يدعوكم* 
*مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات** (**METC)*
*التسجيل في  أحدث دوراته** للعام 2019*
*دورة نظم التوزيع الكهربائية تخطيطها وصيانتها*

*يرجي التواصل علي*
*Mobile, whatsapp: 00201149844469
Email :* *haidy@metcegy.com**
**للتعرف علي دوراتنا في جميع المجالات يرجي الضغط**
**علي الروابط**
**https://haidy59.wixsite.com/training-metc*

*https://haidyhassan.blogspot.com*
*تعقد جميع دوراتنا بمقر المركز بدبي*
*وفروعنا بالقاهرة أسطنبول وكوالامبور*
*الهدف العام*
*فهم أنواع أجزاء نظام التوزيع الكهربائي.*
*معرفة الاعتبارات العامة للتخطيط وغيرها من الاعتبارات الواجب استخدامها من أجل وضع نظام التوزيع الكهربائي.*
*معرفة مزايا وعيوب نظام التوزيع الكهربائي تحت الأرض مقابل نظام التوزيع الكهربائي الهوائي.*
*تحديد دور إدارة المخاطر والقواعد المطبقة، مثل قواعد السلامة الكهربائية.*
*فهم طريقة استخدام وتشغيل مختلف أجزاء نظام التوزيع الكهربائي تحت الأرض بشكل أفضل.*
*تحديد الاعتبارات المتضمنة في تصميم وتمديد نظام التوزيع الكهربائي تحت الأرض.*
*معرفة العوامل الهامة بالنسبة للتشغيل الصحيح لنظام التوزيع الكهربائي تحت الأرض.*
*دورات الصيانة والهندسة التقنية*
*دورة نظم وممارسات إدارة الجودة المتقدمة في الصيانة*
*دورة فحص وتحليل أسباب الحوادث واعداد الاجراء التصحيحى والوقائى*
*دورة التأسيسات والتركيبات الكهربائية*
*دورة تقنيات التنبؤ والمتابعة وهندسة الصيانة الحديثة*
*دورة تخطيط الصيانة والجدولة والتحكم وتطبيقاتها بالحاسب الآلي*
*دورة الوقاية الصناعية المخاطر الهندسية وطرق الوقاية منها*
*دورة المضخات والضواغط : تشغيل وصيانة واستكشاف الأخطاء وإصلاحها*
*دورة الصيانة اامتقدمة لمنظومة التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء والتبريد*
*دورة الجدارة الإدارية والفنية للمشرفين على التشغيل والصيانة*
*دورة التقنيات المتقدمة في صيانة المنشأت والمرافق*
*التقنيات الحديثة في هندسة الصيانة الكهروميكانيكية*
*دورة افضل الممارسات في الموثوقية الهندسية و الصيانة*
*دورة افضل الممارسات في أعمال الصيانة الشاملة للمصانع ومصافي التكرير*
*دورة استراتيجيات التعاقد الحديثة في المشاريع الهندسية*
*دورة أساسيات التخطيط الاستراتيجي الحديثة لأعمال التشغيل والصيانة*
*دورة إدارة سلامة العمليات الخطرة*
*دورة إدارة العقود والتنفيذ والرقابة على المشاريع*
*ستعقد الدورات فى الدول الاتية**
**ماليزيا - تركيا - دبي** -* *السعودية (جدة - الرياض - الدمام ) - المغرب – مصر) لقاهرة - الاسكندرية**-* *شرم الشيخ(- اندونيسيا - المانيا –تونس- سويسرا- الاردن - قطر - لندن - لبنان - فيينا** –* *فرنسا- نيويورك- سلطنة عمان-*
*الشهادات**
**بنهاية البرنامج التدريبي يحصل المتدرب على**
-* *شهادة معتمدة من مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب و الاستشارات* *-            * *شهادة معتمدة من كامبريدج مع التوثيق من الخارجية البريطانية**
-* *شهادة معتمدة من المعهد القومي للبحوث مع التوثيق من الخارجية المصرية**
**بالأضافة الى ذلك فأن المتدرب يحصل على شهادة معتمدة من جانبنا**
**و من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية** )* *حسب الرغبة* *(**
**ما يميز مركزنا*
*خصومات خاصة للمجموعات ( 2 فأكثر* *(*
*1.                      * *الدورات التدريبية تنفذ باللغتين : العربية أو الإنجليزية حسب الرغبة*
*2.                      * *شهادات الدورة باللغة العربية و اللغة الإنجليزية حسب الرغبة*
*3.                      * *القاعة التدريبية على مستوى فندقي* *5* *نجوم*
*ونقدم المزيد من المجالات المختلفة**
**#**دورات_الموارد_البشرية_والتدريب*
*#**دورات_القيادة_والادارة_والتطوير_الذاتي*
*#**دورات_السكرتارية_وادارة_المكاتب_والارشفة*
*#**دورات_التسويق_والمبيعات*
*#**دورات_المشتريات_والمخازن*
*#**دورات_الشحن_والنقل_والجمارك*
*#**دورات_العلاقات_العامة_والاعلام*
*#**دورات_القانون_والعقود*
*#**دورات الصحة_وسلامة_الغذاء*
*#**دورات_البيئة*
*#**دورات_التأمين*
*#**دورات_الملكية_الفكرية*
*#**دورات_تقنية_المعلومات*
*#**البرامج_التربوية*
*#**دورات الهندسة_الزراعية_وتنسيق_الحدائق*
*#**دورات_الهندسة_الأنشائية_وهندسة_الطرق*
*#**دورات_هندسة_المساحة*
*#**دورات_الهندسة_الميكانيكية*
*#**دورات_الهندسة_الكهرباء*
*#**دورات_هندسة_النفط_والغاز*
*#**دورات_الجودة_والهندسة_الصناعية*
*#**دورات_المحاسبة_المالية_والادارية_والحكومية*
*#**دورات_المالية_والحسابات_في_القطاع_النفطي*
*#**دورات_المراجعة_والتدقيق*
*#**دورات_الموازنات_والتخطيط_المالي*
*#**دورات_البنوك_والتجارة_الخارجية*
*#**دورات_البورصة_وسوق_المال*
*#**دورات_الاحصاء*
*#**دورات_الامن السلامة_والصحة_المهنية*
*#**دورات_الدفاع_المدني*
*#**دورات_أمنية_متخصصة*
*#**الدورات_العسكرية*
*#**دورات_أمن_المطارات*
*#**دورات_الصيانة_والهندسة_التقنية**وغيرها من الدورات المتخصصة**
**ولمزيد من الدورات يمكنكم زيارة الروابط التالية**
**Blogger
**Facebook
**Twitter
**Linkedin
**+Google**
**ولمزيد من الدورات ومعلومات عن الدورات والمحتوي العلمي يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال**
**Haidy Hassan
Training coordinator
Mobile, whats app: 00201149844469**
**Email :* *haidy@metcegy.com*

----------

